

The Magical Number Seven, Plus or Minus Two - influxed
http://psychclassics.yorku.ca/Miller/

======
slashnull
Mine is approximately half of that.

Eagerly awaiting artificial memory implants. 'l be the first in line.

------
victor22
Mirror? Seems dead from here.

~~~
slashnull
Too lazy, but you can just google "miller magic number" and it explains to you
that we can remember 7 +- 2 elements at the same time and discusses a few
implications, such as phone numbers having 7 digits.

